
Chinese mom vs. American dad - ryanwaggoner
http://ryanwaggoner.com/2011/01/chinese-mom-vs-american-dad/
======
brudgers
> _"There are too many kids in America playing on sports teams that don’t keep
> score"_

If you hang around those games, you will find that many of the kids, parents,
and coaches keep score even if the league doesn't. And if hang around similar
games with older kids where they do keep score, you will see how parents and
coaches regularly over-react to the outcome of those games.

As for trophies just for showing up, it's not restricted to youth sports, I
give you the 2010 Texas Bowl featuring the #6 team in the Big 10 v. the #6
team in the Big 12. Texas should sue for defamation of character.

